# Might be heresy but...



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

Am I the only person who thinks the LED running lights on the S5 and R8 look like something from a posher version of Halfords?
If it was a continuous strip, like the rings round BMW lights, it might look OK, but all the individual lights look totally naff to me.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nickdsmith said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the LED running lights on the S5 and R8 look like something from a posher version of Halfords?
> If it was a continuous strip, like the rings round BMW lights, it might look OK, but all the individual lights look totally naff to me.


i like it

like it more on the ashton martin too


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

It's different. They really are visible in daylight also. I don't like them, but I don't hate them either...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think all the LEDs look crap. Cheap and tacky.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

nickdsmith said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the LED running lights on the S5 and R8 look like something from a posher version of Halfords?
> If it was a continuous strip, like the rings round BMW lights, it might look OK, but all the individual lights look totally naff to me.


yep have to agree...

Sounds good in principal though doesn't look at good in reality


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

nickdsmith said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the LED running lights on the S5 and R8 look like something from a posher version of Halfords?
> If it was a continuous strip, like the rings round BMW lights, it might look OK, but all the individual lights look totally naff to me.


Yep agree too,they look awful,bit like Dame Ednas specs.
Wont be long before every Chav-mobile in the land has got them :? .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a fan of them myself you cant even turn them off


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I wasn't a fan until having seen them on the road. Now I really like them - made the S5 I saw stand out and looked great. Don't think it will be long before loads of cars have them though and then I guess it will lose something.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've seen them on an S5 and I have to say, I thought they looked good.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They are not just on the S5 they are std on the whole of the A5 range. Not made my mind up weather I like them or not, but it did not stop my order going in. Roll on March 1st


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The BM round lights are cooler. The R8 lights are better than the A5's, distinctive, but not subtle.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...passing fad. Glad to see them on new A4. A3 next? Nice. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Today, parked round the corner from where I work, was this. I took a good look round it and I can honestly say I couldn't find one single thing I liked about it. The lines are all over the place and it's just so out of proportion, what on earth were Audi thinking...










:?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

My God that looks awful in white [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Today, parked round the corner from where I work, was this. I took a good look round it and I can honestly say I couldn't find one single thing I liked about it. The lines are all over the place and it's just so out of proportion, what on earth were Audi thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, I'm sure cars are polarising opinion more at the moment, but I think they are absolutely gorgeous in the metal. I even quite like it that photo. :? :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

White is completely the wrong colour for the A5/S5

S5 is a great drive though - had one as a courtesy car last month and loved it for the engine, build quality and styling


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I like 'em, didn't think I would, but I do 8)


----------

